# figure I saw on fleabay



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Now this figure is different and way too expensive.

Doug

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-24-bjd-doll-real-female-proportions-tiny-doll-/221905016540?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Articulated figures would make it easier to customize a scene but not worth $20 a pop plus finding a miniature seamstress to dress them


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

_*"You will buy only one naked doll without dress and items."*_

At $100 opening bid and $150 BIN? She must really be something!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

$100--Yikes!

Yesterday I was searching and saw some of those Chinese figures (that I've bought for less than 50 cents each) that had been painted by someone here in the states. Definitely not a Preiser figure--I've seen the exact one in the "20 figures for $10" packs. He was charging $10 and change, and I was thinking to myself "why would anyone buy that?"

I looked back later and someone had bid on it! So maybe this guy in Poland is on to something... in the P.T. Baum, "There's a sucker born every minute" sense.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

You know they say that sex sells. This figure has a couple of dots and maybe even a hidden groove. Articulation does have the benefit that if you get tired of a pose, do a new one. I have to wonder how strong the elastic is that holds it together, if it will stay in place if posed, and if the elastic might break over time? Used to be into military modeling and there were some expensive figures which the first that came out had the problem of the elastic breaking.

Doug


----------

